# Rules snags: What can be considered reasonable.



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm going to put this to the population here at HBT, you guys, well most of you anyway, are reasonable people who understand that racing has to be structured to work properly.

Earlier this year we made a rule that all cars must finish the final lap of a race in their own lane, under their own power. If this didn't happen a green-white-checkered would be attempted twice. If the same car or cars came off a third time they would be removed from the track and placed in the last finishing places depending on the position they crashed out on the track or by completed laps. Essentially this came into being because in two A Features a car jumped a slot and finished a race ahead of a car on the same lap in it's slot, preventing a final straight pass. The way we counted laps at the time was manually, so in the absence of an electronic lap counter two cars even in the same lane would be considered "still racing". 

In writing the rules for 2011 several of the drivers want the provisions for a jumped lane finish changed, they want as many green-white checkers as it takes to run the race with no cars thrown out. This comes after a points leading car was DQ'd for two lane jumps (as mentioned) which cost him the points lead and championship. 2 of the 6 drivers are advocating the change, which I'm having a hard time with, how many do-overs does NASCAR give? Three. I think our situation should be the same at the most. 

And since we have switched to electronic lap counting now a jumped lane finish would not register the jumped car, which really is a disadvantage since registering a completed lap first for a win. Before, manually, sometimes the other drivers would 'give the win' to the car that jumped. The rules also state that the car must be under power, so if a car were to deslot and be pushed across the line sideways, upside down or whatever, it still wouldn't count. This has also happened a couple of times, and the same drivers want this rule taken out. The problem is the lap counter is a mag reed set up, if the cars magnets do not trigger it it cannot count the lap. I have tried to have it trigger an upside down T-Jet, it will not. Sideways, yes, backwards, yes, upside down, no. 

For me it's not that complicated a decision; if you have control of the car, meaning it is in the slot and under power, then it should be considered a finish. If not, then we do it again, but not ad nauseum, you get a couple of chances to get it right, if you can't we move on without you. What do you guys think?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I think that what the majority of racers who attend and vote is appropriate. I have been called the slot nazi, so I don't always practice what I preach. I don't cotton to blockheads, so folks that don't learn too well from the lessons presented by veterans usually find themselves on the sharp side of my rapier wit and smarting from the results. your results may vary.


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Majority rules!! Otherwise you could be waiting at the first tee all day before the fat lady smacks the ball more that 10 feet! 2 "Mulligans" is more than generous............


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

alpink said:


> I have been called the slot nazi,
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny, haven't heard that in a long time.


----------



## H.O. Slotrods (Jan 30, 2009)

i agree majority should rule, with that being said i think if you are slot car racing staying in the slot is the whole thing, if your car is faster than any other car means nothing if you cant stay in the slot. i think your rules are right on i would race by them.


----------

